# Petsmart had bettas on sale. Frist female + first crowntail!



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I couldn't resist. I was in to pick up some ghost shrimp, and I saw that the ladies were 99 cents with the petco card, and the guys 3.99. I wind up picking out my first girly (whom I'm not photographing at the moment because, while she was gorgious when I picked her out form the back, right now she's just pale with dark stripes. The ride home scared her). She's greendish blue and metalic (though out of the blue water she may prove to be more green, with any luck!).

The other is a crowntail male. I wasn't sure if I wanted him-- he looked interesting but again with the blue water. I asked a worker if it was possible to get him some clear water. And onc ei saw him I knew I was brining him home;










*swoons* He's so handsome! I don't normally go for crowntails but DANG!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness. o.e That boy looks EXACTLY like the one I was thinking of getting a week or so ago... like same yellow ventrals, same dippy head, same copper coloring, EVERYTHING. You live in the US, though, yeah?

Looking forward to pics of your girly


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, I am in the USA. xD I just fell in love with him. C:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's beautiful! too bad our local Petsmart's way over on the other side of town. and, the last boy i got from them died that night. >.> i'm never buying fish from Petsmart again. ;A;


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

he looks just like my Koori- not the best pic of him


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

lol it seems like he's got some twins ou there!

And man, I'm sorry. I haven't had a fish go belly-up right after bringin it home, as far as my bettas go-- but I'm always pretty careful about choosing healthy-looking fish. And lucky, I guess.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Mister Auron WAS healthy looking! he was the most active fish there, and the only one without SBD. :/ he was beautiful, too. pitch black body, blood red fins, and the tiniest bit of electric blue at the base of his rays.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty! I ALMOST got a gorgeous green girl while I was there yesterday but I made myself leave. Maybe if she's still there after my final tomorrow I'll go get her as a reward to myself.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

he's gorgeous! now, i want a crowntail betta! XD though, I'm still looking forward to seeing your female


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

And finally got some photos of my girly. She, like Calder, freaks out at the camera flash. She paled up a bit by the time I got good shots-- normally she's a bit darker. I just thought she was lovely in the store. C:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Pretty girl!

I actually got a male CT and a female myself a couple days ago. I had only planned on the CT but the employee showed me this female with a bent spine and they let me have a discount on her so I took her home.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that crowntail! if I saw him I would have seriously dropped 100 dollars on him getting another tank and everything else! you are so lucky!!!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow and wow!! I can't believe you found that boy at Petsmart!! He's incredibly gorgeous. And your girl is so pretty. They lucked out getting you to care for them! Lots of good luck with both..


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

petsmart has some decent bettas the key is ask when they get shipments and go that day. My petsmart knows me and they let me paw through the boxes as there unpacking as long as im not totally in the way ive found some of my best fish there on shipping day including my Copper CT and my electric blue marble male/female pair! Dont be affraid to ask questions


----------

